# Can you identify this car?



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Thanks.


----------



## koolaid89 (Nov 4, 2005)

Bump!


----------



## 67-4-fun (Feb 23, 2004)

looks like possibly an HPI, but what car don't know for sure


----------



## rjvk (Aug 27, 2003)

Definitely not HPI, possibly OFNA... or maybe something weird like CEN


----------



## kropy (Jan 22, 2003)

It looks like a Duratrax


----------



## 2ndGear (Nov 8, 2004)

Here it is.

http://www.trinitytoys.net/ebay/rapid_vha6.jpg

It is a Rapid Vh-A6 

A place for a bunch of parts. (I have never used them, nor do I have the car)

http://www.rc-tradingpost.com/fmtauditt.html

Ta-da! What do I win?


----------

